# How to access a jailed process?



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a 8.1R-P1 box with an IP address of 192.168.1.5. It's running a jail that has an IP address of 192.168.1.13. There's an apache process running in the jail. I have been having trouble getting the outside world to see the apache server; the firewall's ruleset looks OK to me (perhaps it's not. It's on OpenBSD-4.8 and there have been syntax changes in pf), and I can get the webpages from the jailed server fine on the internal network's hosts. My question is how does one access a jailed process? By the jail's IP address or by the host's IP address with a redirect rule in the firewall's ruleset? To complicate things, the host (.5) is also running apache. I don't want the world to have access to those pages. Would it be best to just move the public things to a different box?

thx,

sa


----------



## brd@ (Nov 14, 2010)

By the Jailed IP address, you will need to have a redirect to the jail's IP. By the sounds of it your firewall machine is doing NAT?


----------

